# CS Exam- Police Experience credit?



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Does anyone know what type of "credit" is given to those with LE experience on the CS Exam? Is it just a few points on the test or an actual boost in the rankings?


----------



## hockeyguy (Jul 26, 2005)

Any idea if experience as a summer special is given credit?


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

hockeyguy said:


> Any idea if experience as a summer special is given credit?


I believe it is only full-time experience.


----------



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

*Pursuant G.L. c. 31 § 22, individuals may apply to receive credit for employment or experience in the position title of Police Officer.*

It is critical to claim this training & experience when completing the T&E sheet. The Civil Service Commission has held that officers of the following police departments were entitled to credit for their training and experience:

· SSPOs appointed pursuant to G.L. c. 22 § 63 employed by the Massachusetts Eye & Ear Infirmary; 
· Bunker Hill Community College Police Officers
· U-Mass Police Officers
· Boston Housing Police
· Boston Municipal Police 
· Norfolk County Sheriff's Department (Deputy Sheriff)
· Harvard University Police
· Bridgewater State College Police 

This list is not exhaustive and the Human Resources Division (HRD) grants credit for work performed involving the "use of full police powers." HRD defines full police powers as "The definition of Full Police Powers the authority to: 

· Suppress and prevent all disturbances and disorders; 
· Make arrests and imprison with or without a warrant; 
· Fingerprint and photograph a person arrested.

Brian E. Simoneau, Esq.
http://www.policelaborlaw.com


----------



## hockeyguy (Jul 26, 2005)

> HRD defines full police powers as "The definition of Full Police Powers the authority to:
> 
> · Suppress and prevent all disturbances and disorders;
> · Make arrests and imprison with or without a warrant;
> · Fingerprint and photograph a person arrested.


That would lead me to believe Nantucket experience would be acceptable, it doesnt say anything about it being full time but i could be wrong


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Any idea why a DOC CO cannot claim experience on the T&E? At one time you could.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

It adds to about 5yrs as a full time P.O. @ 40hrs a week, = .6 points...rounds out to 1.0 point.  Whats the point???????


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

So I would get nothing for full time out of state service??



policelaborlaw.com said:


> *Pursuant G.L. c. 31 § 22, individuals may apply to receive credit for employment or experience in the position title of Police Officer.*
> 
> It is critical to claim this training & experience when completing the T&E sheet. The Civil Service Commission has held that officers of the following police departments were entitled to credit for their training and experience:
> 
> ...


----------



## secret squirrel (Oct 1, 2006)

i worked out of state for awhile and did get credit for it. you need some employement verification letters or something similar. i would call civil service soon and not wait too long. the test scores are very competative and it could all come down to one point.......


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Well since i've lost my residency i'm pretty much screwed. But who knows... Couldn't hurt to take the exam. I would think departments would look for applicants who are already certified in or out of state.. I know I can get a waiver from MPTC which would save the city/town a good chunk of cash.



secret squirrel said:


> i worked out of state for awhile and did get credit for it. you need some employement verification letters or something similar. i would call civil service soon and not wait too long. the test scores are very competative and it could all come down to one point.......


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

VSP Troop said:


> Well since i've lost my residency i'm pretty much screwed. But who knows... Couldn't hurt to take the exam. I would think departments would look for applicants who are already certified in or out of state.. I know I can get a waiver from MPTC which would save the city/town a good chunk of cash.


When I took the exam in '99 I got credit for my time "served" in Florida. It does count.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

So how would these points be applied since it's the band scoring system? Would it just be useful if you were between Bands?


----------

